# عرض سياحى مصور لرحله ممتعه فى ماليزى شاهد التفاصيل



## ماليزيا2014 (21 فبراير 2014)

<img style="border: 0px;">--  
--   --  *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*


*تحيه طيبه من شركه اوردر المسافر للسياحه *
*عرض لرحله 15 يوم متنوع فى اجمل الاماكن السياحيه فى ماليزيا*
*سعداء جدا لاتاحه الفرصه لخدمتكم *
*ان شاء الله تنسيق رحلتكم ستكون على النحو التالى *
*سيتم وضع التواريخ على البرنامج بعد استلامها منكم ان شاء الله*
*ستكون معكم سياره حديثه من الشركه منذ الوصول الى مطار كوالالمبور فى ماليزيا والتوصيل الى الفندق وفى الجولات السياحيه حتى يوم المغادرة الى ارض الوطن الغاليه *
* سوف يتم تسليمكم شريحيتن جوال ماليزيى معبئه بالرصيد عند الوصول لسهوله التواصل معنا طوال ايام الرحله*

​تفاصيل السكن فى الفنادق على النحو التالى 
سيلانجور فندق صنواى بيراميد غرفه سوبريور ليلتان 
 لنكاوى فندق برجايا لنكاوى شاليه مطل عالبحر 3 ليالى 

 بينانج فندق فلامينجو غرفه ديلوكس عالبحر 3 ليالى 
كاميرون هايلاند فندق كواتريال غرفه ديلوكس ليلتان 
كوالالمبور فندق سويس جاردن غرفه ديلوكس 4 ليالى 
الفنادق شامله على جمبه الضرائب والمصاريف والافطار اليومى لشخصين
 الطيران الداخلى ======= ايراسيا 
ستكون فى رحله طيران من العاصمه كوالالمبور الى جزيره لنكاوى تذاكر لشخصين 
رحله بالعباره فى البحر من جزيره لنكاوى الى جزيره بينانج تذاكر لشخصين 
 الطيران الداخلى شاملا الضرائب والمصاريف والوزن 15 كيلو لكل فرد مع تذاكر العباره = 
المواصلات البريه سياره 4 او6 راكب خاصه بكم 
التنقلات والجولات السياحيه داخل كل مدينه ستكون على النحو التالى 


*اليوم الاول: الاستقبال بسيارة خاصه من الشركة والتوصيل الى فندق صنواى بيراميد الشهير فى ولايه سيلانجور وفي المساء وقت حر للراحه من السفر *.

صوره للفندق





[FONT=Arial, Verdana]
​
*اليوم الثانى : *
*بعد تناول وجبه الافطار فى الفندق يتم التحرك مشيا على الاقدام والتوجه الى مدينه العاب المائيه صنواى لاجون الشهيرةوهى خلف الفندق مباشرتا يتم قضاء وقتت ممتع فيها مع المشاركه بالالعاب التى تريدون الاشتراك فيها والتجول فى مول البيراميد الشهير الموجود بجوار الفندق وفى المساء العودة الى الفندق فى المساء وقت حر يمكنكم الذهاب الى احد المطاعم الموجودة بجوار الفندق والتجول فى مول البيراميد والعشاء ثم العودة الى الفندق للراحه والونسه فى الفندق *
*.*









[FONT=Arial, Verdana]*اليوم الثالث:بعد الافطار يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشره والتوجه إلى مطار كوالالمبور الداخلى الداخلي للسفر إلى جزيره لنكاوى .مده الرحله ساعه عند الوصول الاستقبال في مطار جزيرة لنكاوى ثم التوجه إلى الفندق لاستلام الغرفة .وفي المساء وقت حر.*​
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]​
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]*صوره للطيران الداخلى فى ماليزيا ايراسيا*[/FONT]








صوره للفندق فى جزيره لنكاوى وهو عباره عن شاليهات عالبحر
فندق برجايا لنكاوى 







فى اليوم الرابع:::* بعد تناول وجبه الافطار فى الفندق يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشرة صباحا والاستعداد لزيارة اهم *المناطق *السياحية فى جزيرة لنكاوى مثل تلفريك لنكاوى والجسر المعلق والقريه الشرقيه وعالم ماتحت الماء وميدان النسر وحديقه الفواكه وحديقه التماسيح ثم العوده الى الفندق الساعه السادسه مساء للراحه*
*صوره من تلفريك لنكاوى مع الخضره والطبيعه*








*اليوم الخامس: رحله بحريه فى قارب خاص بكم رحله المانغروف الشهيره ياخذكم السائق فى مركب خاص بكم لزياره عدد اماكن فى البحر منها كهف الخفافيش ومزارع الاسماك ومنطقه اطعام النسور والتجول فى المحيط الكبير حيث *
* الخضره والطبيعه ويمكنكم التقاط اجمل الصور التذكاريه ثم العوده الى الفندق بعد انتهاء الرحله للراحه *
*
*
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]*اليوم السادس :: يتم التحرك من الفندق حسب موعد رحله العباره المتجهه الى جزيره بينانج لمده ساعتان ونصف فى البحر حيث المتعه والجمال عند الوصول الى ميناء جزيره بينانج يستقبلكم السائق بسياره خاصه بكم ويوصلكم الى فندق *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]* فلامينجو على البحر مباشرتا يتم استلام الغرف ووقت حر فى المساء*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]*صوره للعباره*[/FONT]



[FONT=Arial, Verdana][/FONT]


*اليوم السابع : بعد تناول وجبه الافطار يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشرة صباحا لزيارة المناطق السياحية فى جزيرة بينانج مثل حديقه الفواكه وحديقه الزهور وحديقه النباتات والقرود وهضبه بينانج والقطار الجبلى ومصنع الشيكولاته ومصنع الساعات وزياره هضبه بينانج وهى اعلى هضبه موجوده على جزيره بينانج يمكنكم مشاهده معظم الاماكن الموجوده على الجزيره من خلال هذه المرتفعات يتم الصعود اليها بواسطه القطار الجبلى ثم العوده فى المساء الى الفندق للراحه *



[FONT=Arial, Verdana]*صور من جزيره بينانج ماليزيا *[/FONT]














*
*
*



*
*
*
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]*
*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]*اليوم الثامن : رحله بحريه فى قارب خاص بكم لصيد الاسماك والشواء والغداء مدفوعه الثمن من الشركه*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana]*
*[/FONT]
*اليوم التاسع :: يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشره صباحا بسياره خاصه من الشركه والتوجه الى مرتفعات كاميرون هايلاند حيث المتعه والطبيعه والخضره والجو البارد المختلف عن اى مدينه فى ماليزيا ويجب اخذ الحذر باصطحاب ملابس ثقيله معكم فى كاميرون هايلاند المسافه من جزيره بينانج الى مرتفعات كاميرون 3 ساعات وهى مرتفعات تصل الى 3750 كيبو متر عن سطح البحر جبالها مغطاه بالخضره الطبيعيه كم تشتهر كاميرون بزراعه الشاى الاخضر *
* ومزارع الفراوله ومزارع عسل النحل عند الوصول الى الفندق استلام الغرفه ووقت حر *

*صور متنوعه من مرتفعات كاميرون*
*
*












*
*




*اليوم **العاشر**:: يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشره صباحا والاستعداد ليوم سياحى لزياره مزارع الشاى ومزارع عسل النحل ومزارع الفراوله والشلالات ثم العوده الى الفندق الساعه السادسه مساء*
*فى اليوم الحادى عشر يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه الحاديه عشر والتوجه الى العاصمه كوالالمبور بسياره خاصه بكم مده الرحله 3 ساعات *
*: ويوصلكم الى الفندق فى شارع العرب الشهير بوكت بنتانج وفى المساء وقت حر يمكنكم التجول مشيا على الاقدام فى شارع العرب الشهير الممتلئ بالحيويه والنشاطات يمكنكم تناول وجبه العشاء فى احد المطاعم العربيه الموحودة فى شارع العرب *

*صوره من شارع العرب بوكت بنتانج *








فى اليوم الحادى عشر:::* بعد تناول وجبه الافطار فى الفندق يتم التحرك بالسيارة الى مرتفعات جنتنج هايلاند وهى مشيد فى اعلاها اكبر مدينه ملاهى فى *ماليزيا (* وقضاء يوم ممتع مع الاشتراك فى بعض الالعاب التى تريدون الاشتراك فيها ويتم زيارة حديقه الفراوله فى الطريق من العودة من جنتنج ثم العودة الى الفندق وفى المساء وقت حر *
*صوره من مرتفعات جنتنج *
*
*






*اليوم الثانى عشر :: يتم التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشره صباحا والتوجه الى منتجع افاموسا الشهير التى سوف تشاهدون فيه اجمل العروض والالعاب مثل عرالفيله وعرض الكابوى وركوب الخيل والتجول فى حديقه الحيوان وعالم سفارى بعربه مؤمنه ولا يفصلكم عن الحيوانات الموجوده فيها الا قفص من حديد على سطح العربه للاستمتاع ومشاهده جميع انواع الحيوانات والتقاط الصور التذكاريه*

*صوره الى منتجع افاموسا*







فى اليوم الثالث عشر:: *التحرك من الفندق الساعه العاشرة صباحا للاستعداد لزيارة اهم *المناطق* السياحية داخل العاصمه كوالالمبور يتم زيارة البرجين التوام ومنارة كوالالمبور ومدينه الفضاء والمتحف الاسلامى والمتحف الوطنى وسوق شاينا تاون العودة الى الندق الساعه السادسه مساء وفى المساء وقت حر *

*صورمن العاصمه كوالالمبور*






فى اليوم الرابع عشريوم حر للراحه والاستعداد للسفروالتسوق من بعض المولات القريبه من الفندق 
 فى اليوم االخامس عشر *يتم التحرك من الفندق قبل رحله الطيران الدولى ب 4 ساعات والتوجه الى المطار الدولى للمغادرة الى ارض الوطن ان شاء الله *







​​اجمالى تكلفه االبرنامج بالكامل = 14000 ريال سعودى 
 شركه اوردر المسافر تتمنى لكم رحلات موفقه​



[/FONT]
[/FONT]
الرجاء عدم التردد بطرح اى اسفسار <img style="border: 0px;">

* ORDER **FOR** TRAVELER&TOURS SDN BHD*
*15/6 TIRA JALAN DAMAR SRI DAMANSARA KUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA**Email :[email protected]**Email : [email protected] **TEL : 0060362627401**FAX : 0060362627401**H.P : 0060122176131**H.P : 0060173294897**H.P :0060102750831*




​
[/FONT]


----------

